# Mxd's training journol



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

As I'm posting here quite alot it makes sence to keep a journol on here so here we go 

--------------

Routine:

De work is allways first - actual order of exercises will change after plateuas or variation is needed this is a rough outline however.

Chest and back with de deads (most likly fast as possible doubles / however I may change it to power snatch speed work)

2 presses and fly variation for chest

trained antagonistically with back

2 width exercises one thickness

Legs and delts (good reason for sront squats and enables power cleans to be part of my routine







)

a front squats

b1 powercleans

b2 ham curls

c1 seated db press

c2 ez bar upright row

c3 side laterals

Arms + de squat

ME lower + de bench

back squat 1 " - // + deadlift

------------------------

Supplements-staples:

cissus caps 50%

fish oils

whey

powderd oats

vit c

mega b vits

garlic

BSD regenerate

dextrose

bcaa

-------------------------

Stats:

bw 82k

bf 10%

chest 46"

Arms 16"

Waist 31.5"

Quads 26"

--------------------------

Pb's

Dead 220*2

Bench 140*1

Squat 232.5*1

--------------------------

Todays training felt like a good lower rep day to test my strength out

Good session as I am dieting but I felt like lifting heavy so here it is 

Deadlifts: first time deadlifting for about 2 months so not bad.. Edit: also first time flat benching forabout 2 months lol

100*2

140*1

180*2 fast

220*2 + 5 sec iso at sticking point







Vid to come









Flat bench:

bar*3

60*5

90*4 fast

120*1 ?? cant remember if i actually did this.. lol

130*5 last one touched felt good









140*1 very nice pb









Seated db press 5-0-x

18*10

18*10

18*8

18*7

Lat pull downs - very slow don't know the tempo

60*10

65*10

70*10

70*10

Fcuk'ed completely did some insignificant uprights rows and 1 set of bicep curls nothing important lol

Got some videos to come later of the bench and deadlift. Note my atrotious deadlift form :cool2: I should be getting this back as I will up2 scratch as I'll be deadlifting more from now on.


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Should be a really good read, bound to learn a lot from this journal!

Are you plans ultimately Bodybuilding some of things or the powerlifting side of things? Hows the dieting looking like macro wise ?

Good Luck!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers bud 

I'm on a ro carb atm which works for me quite well. P's and fats the same cho vaired to the following cals;

high 2700

med 2300

low 1900

I will be competing in a deadlift and bench meet soon end oct/early nov iirc with my friend hillman and curtis, should be good - no squat ao should be pretty relaxed haha

I will be competing in bodybuilding shows in a few years when I'm happy with my condition and mainly size..


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice journal mate

your like TH&S, complex training style PMSL

Whatever happened to 3 sets of squats to failure:thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

MXD said:


> antagonistically


fvckin ell,I was wondering where my dictionary had gone! 

:lol: at jw

Good effort though Max,will make excellent reading :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Strong deadlifts for a little guy:lol: :thumb:

Looking forward to this thread as you structure your posts very well:thumbup1:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Should be interesting reading Max, I take it you are doing some kind of westside routine?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Max - can we assume you wrote the above after a beer or two...? :whistling:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers chaps 



TH&S said:


> Max - can we assume you wrote the above after a beer or two...? :whistling:


lol how so?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Cheers chaps
> 
> lol how so?


You only ever make spelling mistakes when you post on a Sat night :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

:laugh:lol well spotted mate



Captain Hero said:


> Should be interesting reading Max, I take it you are doing some kind of westside routine?


 It is and it isn't - goes: Upper / lower and delts / limbs / heavy lower.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> :laugh:lol well spotted mate
> 
> It is and it isn't - goes: Upper / lower and delts / limbs / heavy lower.


I'm going to have to start training shoulders on ME Lower now, too wiped on ME Upper day.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

TH&S said:


> I'm going to have to start training shoulders on ME Lower now, too wiped on ME Upper day.


Its a great variation to do.

I like it as I can do front squats / power cleans / push press on the same day and fit it in nicely


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

140 bench press and utter ****e form lol NOTE ass lifting blatent lol

I got it though


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MXD said:


> 140 bench press and utter ****e form lol NOTE ass lifting blatent lol
> 
> I got it though


Nice lift mate, your gym looks fcking huge!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol it is man. Real big and airy, I tried training in smaller gyms and don't like it.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Deadlift I like this one


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

look like a nutter well done mxd

hardcore to the max


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol cheers w2gs :laugh:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MXD said:


> 140 bench press and utter ****e form lol NOTE ass lifting blatent lol
> 
> I got it though


Nice lift mate,

Form not too bad, so what ar5e lifted, cant expect to break PBs with perfect form:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MXD said:


> Deadlift I like this one


Impressive like con said "for a little guy":lol: :lol:

Nice pysche up:thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol cheers bro, gotta pull some big stuff as I'm so little :tongue:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Legs and delts

oly atg Front squats

50*12

70*12

90*12

110*10

120*8 keeped it light as my lower back is still abit fried from the deadlifts 2 days ago.

Power cleans

50*5

70*5

80*5 fast again as lower back

a1 Leg curls

55*12

85*12

95*14 ok

a2 leg extentions

55*12

65*12

75*10 hard

Military press

40*10

50*10

60*8

60*8 hard (I know my ohp is shocking compared to bench..)

Side laterals

4's*12

12's*10

12's*8

12's*8

Seated db press 4-5 sec negs

20's*10

20's*10

20's*10

20's*10

22's*8/rp 3 + 10s static ouch

~15 mins cross trainer 150bpm

EDIT: I forgot I did walking lunges with the 20's across the whole of my gym ouch lol I also did

One arm db snatches

20's each ar *5


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

MXD said:


> Legs and delts
> 
> oly atg Front squats
> 
> ...


Yo max any chance of a vid of the power cleans bud


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah man for sure. I'm going for 100*5 next weel so I'll get it for ya


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

MXD said:


> Yeah man for sure. I'm going for 100*5 next weel so I'll get it for ya


awesome bud, thanks!

Good luck with your lift! :beer:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers chap I should get it nice, As I'm prioritising it over fronts.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Nice journo Max, deads are very strong mate, not sure about the gym wouldn't be the same benching without having water p1ssing though the ceiling and then falling down the pot holes in the floor.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Harry said:


> Nice journo Max, deads are very strong mate, not sure about the gym wouldn't be the same benching without having water p1ssing though the ceiling and then falling down the pot holes in the floor.


lol cheers dood


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Arms

CGBP

70*8

110*8

120*4

Wide ez 4-0-x

60*8/3/1 10s static

Tricep dips

22.5's*12

22.5's*10

22.5's*8

Incline 1 1/4 myotatic 3-0-x

10*12

15*12

15*8

15*8

a1 Decline skulls 5-0-x

40*12

45*10

45*8+4 cgp

45*6 +3cgp

a2 pull downs biceps only (hard to explain lol)

lvl 5*8

lvl13*8

lvl13*8

lvl13*8

Good session CBGP where pretty strong I'm getting good at them


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

bout time you kept updating this ya lazy mofo....lol

Nice work Max


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Haha cheers Jimmy :thumb:


----------



## Chris69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Max impressive CGBP!!!

If you don't mind me asking wtf is Incline 1 1/4 myotatic 3-0-x?

What do the number represent? Sorry mate finding really good thread just getting confused at points *sighs*

cheers


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Chris69 said:


> Max impressive CGBP!!!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking wtf is Incline 1 1/4 myotatic 3-0-x?
> 
> ...


lol tis ok  Cheers man I like cgbp atm 

Incline 1 and 1/4 myotatic incline curls are this:

* a fast quarter rep at bottom, then drop back down to gain elastic energy and back up for full movement. Offset means the dumbbells are held with my index finger in contact with the plates (like a hammer). The purpose of the offset grip is to increase the involvement of the short head of the Biceps upon wrist supination.



> *h4ni - **www.esnpro.co.uk*
> 
> Charles shows the exercise here. Although not described in the article, the pics to me show him doing what I did; with a 1/4 rep at the bottom position that gets dropped back so you use the myotatic reflex to help on the way back up. Trust me: this is the best biceps exercise I have ever done. And I've done most of them over the years. This really burns. It works both the long head and short head of the biceps; something that rarely happens in biceps exercises.


op= http://www.esnpro.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=615&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=myotatic&start=25

The 3-0-x is simply the tempo used on the movement 3neg-0pause-xplosive concentric


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yesterdays pants session only good thing was upright ez bar row

Deadlifts and suats - AXED - felt rubbish

Seated DB press

32*8

34*8

Ez bar upright row

40*8

50*8

60*8

70*8

80*6 cheated

Side lats

12*8

14*8 so blagh left it there

I'm going to be running a cycle of HST starting for next workout


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Chest and Back

Flat bench 3-0-x

100*10

100*10

100*6 - 5-0-x as dan was telling me to go slower lol 

BOR

100*10 strict

100*10 hoped

90*10 strict

Incline DB

30*8

30*8

30*8 very hard due to fatiuge from bench

Sternem chins 3-0-x

bw*10

bw*6

regular chins

bw*9

45deg Incline BB press 3-0-x

60*8

60*8

60*8 all hard sets

Pull downs

100*6

100*5

100*5

100*6 body pulled back

100*5 + 6 minis strict reps

DONE 

I'm off reloaded atm and I'm relly noticing a difference got lower workout capacity and duration. I need some more lol. Just using cee and caffeine pre workout atm and I will for afew weeks then get a nice bang when I start citruline, ribose and BA again.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Legs and delts

ATG back squats 3-0-x

60*5 ery slow

120*12

130*6 felt very strong so I decided to go for a pb

140*5

150*5 pb very happy

Hang clean to press

60*6

70*6 pb

60*6

These allways battermy hamstrings

Seated db press 3-0-x

32*8f

32*4 10s static after an 8s neg on last rep

28*8

a1 Seated side laterals

12*8

12*8

12*8 hard

a2 leg extention 1 sec pause at top

85*12

85*12

85*12 very hard just short of failure

Legs are fried and I'm happy with my new pb, I think I may go for reps on 160 next week


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice work axwell.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers mate.

I wanna start some heavy wrapped // squats again I wanna beat my 232.5 pb. I want 225*3 or so going to try that next monday.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

That would be nice work raw. You tried in briefs yet?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope never, I'd like to I think 

Only ever wrapped 2 times and got some good squats lol

First time was 200*2

Then 220*1 followed by 232.5*1

Like the dodgeyest walk out ever monolift would be amazing lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Nope never, I'd like to I think
> 
> Only ever wrapped 2 times and got some good squats lol
> 
> ...


Would these fit you?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Titan-Support-Systems-Black-Regular-Briefs-Size-36_W0QQitemZ170267257768QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170267257768&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

I got mine on ebay from the states. £20 ish including postage.

Much easier to hide under your tracky bottoms :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Wiked mate!

I'm tempted indeed.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How much do you weigh?

36's are:

- Reg fit for a 60kg lifter.

- Meet fit for a 67.5kg lifter

- Comp fit for a 75kg lifter


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm 83 loool and gaining


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> I'm 83 loool and gaining


In which case you are too *fat* for the 36's :lol:

Try Pullums

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/clothing-and-shoes/powerlifting/squat/titan-boxer-briefs/prod_111.html


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lmfao I'm about 10% atm


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> lmfao I'm about 10% atm


More than 5% = Fat :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

What are you obese? :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> What are you obese? :whistling: :tongue:


@12% BF and a BMI of 30 I am almost dead.

It's a hard life. :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol nice bf mate, sound sexual. Maybe change skinny for sexual???


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Lol nice bf mate, sound sexual. Maybe change skinny for sexual???


Red Wine FTW!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

bwahhahaha


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Arms DC variant due to time

CGBP

60*5 slow

100*2 rapid

2-0-x : 120*7f / 3 pb very happy

Incline db curl 2-0-x NO SWING

10*8 slow

24*8pb?/3/3 (2 swung a tad) 10s static

Decline skulls 4-0-x

45*9/4/2 + 12s static

Alternate db monkey curls - Amazing contraction! again 0 swing

24*7/4/2 10s static

V bar press downs 3-0-x

35*9/4

20*9

Wide grip oly bar drag curls

35*12

Ez bar preacher

45*5 mega slow just so I can see the biceps flexing in the mirror 

A couple pb's today loving training hard atm


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

MXD said:


> 45*5 mega slow just so I can see the biceps flexing in the mirror


Tart.

Nice lifts. And good to see no swing; I see so many guys in my gym with more swing than a jazz band.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol cheers mate, I do like the swing and actually rate it for growth sparodically. But only when you use near perfect form and then to take it past failure.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Whats with all the PBs:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

To55er:cursing: :cursing: lol

Nice training mate:thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Whats with all the PBs:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> To55er:cursing: :cursing: lol
> 
> Nice training mate:thumbup1:


Lol cheers man :thumb:

I've actually been not feeling very hugry over the past few weeks been consuming about 2500-3000 kcals but I'm back on about 3500 -4000 now, maybe abit of a rebound?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

UPDATES?????


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

as requested 

Sun Oct 26, 2008 8:32 pm

Dead and squats = AXED Lower back playing up so decded to leave it

Back - Quick one!

30-45s rest max

Lat pulls

70*8

100*8

105*7

90*8

Chins

bw*8

bw*6+4 partials

bw*4+3 partials

DB rows

45*8

45*8

45*8

Ez bar yates row

140*1+2 crap reps...pmsl lol actually all reps where naff + not a good idea with the lower back

100* 8 or so but quite high angle, not good.

--------------------------------------

Mon Oct 27, 2008 9:40 pm

Chest and deltage

Bench

bar*5

60*5

80*2

120*1 fast

130*5 no ass lifting at all and 0 failure

140*2! PB wiked tech no ass lifting felt strong! BO yeah

Incline DB's

35*8

35*7

35*7

Seated db

25*8

25*7

26*4+3 minis and 10s static

Ez bar upright row

60*8

60*8

60*8 loved these

Side lats

12.5*8

15*8

12.5*13

Train at a diferent gym today and it was sick as fuuuuuuuk. Looked damb massive and got some great bench pb's Got some really good pictures which will be up in 1-2 days that really show how much size I have gained.

Watch out!

red, red, red, red, red, red, redy!

EDIT!: Totally forgot

a1: bw dips

bw*12 HARD!

bw*12 paused easier lol

a2:cg ez bar curls

40*10 easy just for you kirt

50*10 nice pump

-------------------------------------------

Today

ATG squats

60*5 felt goooood

100*5

130*5

160*3 allmost stopped but pushed through PB 

Front squats

100*8

100*8

100*8

100*8

100*8

100*8! Just keeped going I loved this! Fried my mind though.

RDL 170*5 3-0-x

Walking lunges 24's length of gym these hurt the vmo sooo baad

~ 1 sec pause at top of extention and bottom of curl

a1leg extention

55*12 hard this showed how fried my legs where

55*10

longer rest

55*12

a2 leg curl

45*12

45*10

45*10

------------------------

Pics







Still at 83! lol can't gain eating 4000 + but I look a lil bigger so...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Some good lifts, again some more PBs (no comment humph!!!)

Looking much bigger in pics mate 

Still not growing on 4000cals...Hmm perhaps you need to rethink diet PMSL

Maybe reached natural limit PMSL


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL and LOL

Thanks bud 

I guess I'll just keep at it, its coming allbeit slowly.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Forthe gyals


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What's your address Axwound? I'll send you some disposable razors :thumb:


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

TH&S said:


> What's your address Axwound? I'll send you some disposable razors :thumb:


Or slow-peeling wax strips? 

Looking good MXD.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bugger that, Tall, I think he look shexi with the fur. Looking good in the pics M, upper body is really looking big now.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MXD said:


> Forthe gyals


Looking sexy mate, going austin powers i see:thumbup1:


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Wheres the ass shot?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers lads! 

Ass shot : 

Just for you craig


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

lol omfg I was joking!!!!!!!!!

You have no shame, looking good though but put you pants back on lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol you love it


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

MXD said:


> Lol you love it


not as much as your gay lover Curt.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Haha. Sparky you mean 

I'll post some vids in the ma i think, just for dmcc


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

MXD said:


> Haha. Sparky you mean
> 
> I'll post some vids in the ma i think, just for dmcc


Hoorah!!!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

MXD said:


> Haha. Sparky you mean
> 
> I'll post some vids in the ma i think, just for dmcc


ye he better practice taking it, in case he gets a custodial (I for one believe hes innocent though :whistling: )


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Bwahaha I've been dropping soap infornt of him a cuple of times recently.. so funny.. but i do feel abit guilty.. lol.

His solicitor says he will avoid custodial if they don't link him to any other incidinces..


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oi! I am pure, sweet and innocent and completely without a criminal record. And M you don't need to "drop the soap"...


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

You just need to pick it up


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol with a face like tha I'm sure you don't


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Muawahahaha


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Cheers lads!
> 
> Ass shot :
> 
> Just for you craig


Haaaaahahahahahahahah

You live at home with your mom

Haaaaahahahahahahahah


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

And you say that because???...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> And you say that because???...


Can we safely assume I'm correct...? :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol  ...yes...


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

pwned


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

MXD said:


> Cheers lads!
> 
> Ass shot :
> 
> Just for you craig


 I just puked my fvcking dinner up:ban:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump for some training


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Here you are Tall. Little late but here none the less!

New split -

RP = rest paused

SS = straight set

WM = 20 rep

fst = 7*10 - 30s rest periods

DC = 1*8 - 1*4 heavier

*Chest mon*

bench RP

inc db SS

dips SS

cable x's fst

rope push downs fst

*DC stretch*

Chest

Tris

--------------

*back teu*

deads DC

GM's fst

chins RP

bor SS

pull downs fst

21's fst (3 sets)

*DC stretch*

Back

Biceps

--------------

*Shoulders wed*

Seated db press RP

Military press SS

Heavy sides fst

Rears RP

lying side rears fst

Shrugs heavy DC (1*8 / 1*4 heavier)

*DC stretch*

Delts

Isometric trap stretch

--------------

*Legs thu*

Squats DC

leg press WM

Calves DC

GM's SS

ham curls fst

leg extentions fst

calves fst

*DC stretch*

Sissy squat

Ham stretch

--------------

*Arms fri*

CGBP RP

Skulls SS

Preachers RP

Incline db's SS

Bar bell curls fst

dips fst

*DC stretch*

Chest

Triceps

Biceps

Delts

--------------

New cycle is 500mg test 200mg decca, 10iu slin training days.

--------------

I'm going to be entering the bpc south east open at eton, winsor. Therefore I'm going to be heavy doubling the big moves mesocycling upto some nice numbers 

Chest

bar*3 lol my back jumped so faroff the bench lol

60*5

80*4

4-2-x

100*2

110*2

120*2*2 Sturdy and moderate speed

Inline DB

3-3-3

20*5

3-0-x

36*2

5-0-x

42.5*3+3 forced - messed up on set up and my triceps failed. So dan caught me into propper position, thanksyou Dan

Dips

4-0-x

bw*10

bw+20k*10/2bw

Cable crosses - unrolling (polyquin addaption) - hands at 10 and 2 at top fully crossed at bottom

35lb *10*7 - I forgot how ace these are!!

Tricep push downs

12.5*10*7 - full squeeze and hold at the bottom. I really felt this is my tricep insertion round the back of my elbow.

Next weel

130*2*2 bench with a shorter pause, just under a second will be ok I think.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Fck me I forgot this existed. For shame, you big Russian bear 



> bpc south east open at eton


Tell me more...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Fck me I forgot this existed. For shame, you big Russian bear
> 
> Tell me more...


Lolz

Its on the 6th of april, qualifier for the brits. All the leeds lads are going to be there and it should be a really good day 

I'm hoping for 260/150/230 raw. To qualify I need 610 total with the previous I'll get 640. Plan is after that to buy some equipment and try and learn it before the brits.. which should be interesting.. lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

:cursing: I have nothing like that at the moment. I know I've lifted 245 but it was with straps and it wasn't locked out. Not done 1RM for bench because of my shoulder, and never done 1RM on squats at all (though I want to).


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> :cursing: I have nothing like that at the moment. I know I've lifted 245 but it was with straps and it wasn't locked out. Not done 1RM for bench because of my shoulder, and never done 1RM on squats at all (though I want to).


Well don't let your numbers stop you competing dood as I said its great just going to lift in a room full of massive powerlifters, BPC really has great atmosphere as well.

Raw is just belt and wraps btw, I get about 50k out of wraps alone though lolz..

1RM squats I have never done either most I've squatted is 232.5*1 to 2" below // and it was fast as. I plan to double that soon (easily) and open with it if Its easy enough.

I don't have a mono lift either so I have to walk out 230K It takes the **** lol

As I said if you wanna come down n lift get down there :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MXD said:


> Lolz
> 
> Its on the 6th of april, qualifier for the brits. *All the leeds lads are going to be there* and it should be a really good day
> 
> I'm hoping for 260/150/230 raw. To qualify I need 610 total with the previous I'll get 640. Plan is after that to buy some equipment and try and learn it before the brits.. which should be interesting.. lol


I shall come too, to laugh at you when your anus prolapses on your squat.

Hahaha just joking kidda good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I have a PL belt and Inzer wraps on the way :thumb: and then I will try 1RM's on squats. I like having knees that work! TBH a lot of it is a confidence thing, we don't have a safety rack at the gym. It's a multi-purpose thingy and although there are bars, they are still set fairly below parallel for my height - and a PL squat has to be hams to calves, if I remember correctly...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

BWhhhahaha, U ****! LOL

It feels like that though in the hole >_<



dmcc said:


> Well I have a PL belt and Inzer wraps on the way and then I will try 1RM's on squats. I like having knees that work! TBH a lot of it is a confidence thing, we don't have a safety rack at the gym. It's a multi-purpose thingy and although there are bars, they are still set fairly below parallel for my height - and a PL squat has to be hams to calves, if I remember correctly...


Nah nah PL squat is break // I can only ATG 160*5 yet PL wide stance over 200k. Are you confident in your squats? I wouldn't risk fully maxing out unless your on good form.. Last thing you need is an injury..


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

will you be doing82.5kg at bpc british? hopefully you will break curts powerlifting records!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

MXD said:


> Nah nah PL squat is break // I can only ATG 160*5 yet PL wide stance over 200k. Are you confident in your squats? I wouldn't risk fully maxing out unless your on good form.. Last thing you need is an injury..


Confident-ish but I need someone/something to get me through that mental barrier. That will come in a few weeks. In the meantime, I am happy going 2/3 to parallel with heavy weight - it all helps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

want2getstrong said:


> will you be doing82.5kg at bpc british? hopefully you will break curts powerlifting records!


 You better train hard my indian mate MXD may be one ugly fvcker but his lifts certainlty are flying up and i wouldnt want my number one fan to be beat by him!!!!!!!

I think i better reply to your pm now :tongue:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Confident-ish but I need someone/something to get me through that mental barrier. That will come in a few weeks. In the meantime, I am happy going 2/3 to parallel with heavy weight - it all helps.


If you do go real heavy do it with joe and his lads they'll make sure your kool. 2/3 squats are all good imo



want2getstrong said:


> will you be doing82.5kg at bpc british? hopefully you will break curts powerlifting records!


Lol long waay to go there as I don't train in equipment.. my raw bench beats his though our raw squat is equal but His raw dead ****ed mine allthought I've never lifted to failure on it...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

MXD said:


> If you do go real heavy do it with joe and his lads they'll make sure your kool. 2/3 squats are all good imo


That's what I'm waiting for. Plus, they have a proper squat rack, so that plus someone behind me spotting and I'll be on to a winner.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Well don't let your numbers stop you competing dood as I said its great just going to lift in a room full of massive powerlifters, BPC really has great atmosphere as well.
> 
> *Raw is just belt and wraps btw, I get about 50k out of wraps alone though lolz..*
> 
> ...


50kg? What wraps you got flower? Are they soaked in Test Enth???? :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL fletch said to me today "WHAT WRAPS DO YOU USE?!?!?!?!?"


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Inzer Ironwraps Z... in the post!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

AAARRRGGGGhhhhh!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

At the gym today. DEadlifts. I'm deadlifting and I allways drop the weight in a controlled manor that obviously creates a big bang.. after about 10 mins into my session I get from the upper level an extremely ****ed of whale:

" WILL YOU SHUUT THE HELL UPP !! PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO WORKOUT!!"

From a resident kickboxer of my fitness first, this guy HATES us for some reason. Maybe because we're stronger and bigger and he cant handle it  ..

anyway to I reply "SORRY MATE, WHAT WAS THAT I CAN'T QUITE HEAR YOU"

to which he proceeds to stomp down the stairs and gets up in my face playing his mouth instantly.

"WTF is your problem mate!!! why are you banging the weights around so much!!!!"

"well you try lowering 220+ in with a slow neg" (with a big smile on my face)

"theres so many people here tht fuking moan about you!! your loud and a cock you damage the plates and this floor ent designed to deadlift!!!"

"ummm so the fact that the floor and plates are rubber has nothing to do with it??"

"I'll give you a fuking rubber jaw if you don't shut the FCUK up!"

To which I stick my chin out and tell him to on no uncertain terms

"do it mate make my ****ing day you pr**k" .. guess what he does shock horror

" ...I would love to mate... but I've got a fight coming blagh blagh blagh  "

"LOL so you don't like it when I bang the weights aye?? hows bout this then"

I then proceed to deadlift my set crasahing them really fcuking hard 

Its so funny, he makes me laugh. He thinks hes the bad man won't even hit me when i gave him chance AND then he just walks off... Now if he'd of said hey lads can you keep it down abit I MIGHT of approached it abit differently but these people drive me ****ing insaine!! Just because he's used to everyone begging him to lube him up don't mean I am gonna be carrying Ky..

Deads

50*5

80*4

110*3

130*3

150*2

180*2*2 fast nice ez

Close reverse grip pulls

100*12

BOR

70*10

90*12

110*7 ok back felt abit pumped so ended set

Rack pulls

BW + 15*9+1bw

Lat pulls

60*10*7

Bb curls 21'ns

15k*4 sets

Biceps stretch 15s

Back stretch 15s

lol lame stretches but fcuked


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> AAARRRGGGGhhhhh!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> At the gym today. DEadlifts. I'm deadlifting and I allways drop the weight in a controlled manor that obviously creates a big bang.. after about 10 mins into my session I get from the upper level an extremely ****ed of whale:
> 
> ...


MXD - thats a proper ALPHA SWOLE post.

First you almost got in a fight and won.

Second you claimed to be DL 220kg to a token hard man when in fact it was only 180kg

:thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

PMSL, hes a pussy hole..

..Fitness first clan.. Get back on ya swiss ball!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Excuse me ladyboy I train at a FF...

Of course, I also bent the bar a few weeks ago because there were more than 3 plates a side...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Chest

Flat bench

50*5 slow

70*3 rapid

90*3 rapid

100*2

120*1 paused fast

2 sec pause ~

130*2 first paused second touch and go

130*1 paused

130*1 paused

Incline Db 3-0-x

24s*5

38s*3

45s*6+2 forced

Dips

30*10 easy

Cable crosses

35lb*10*7

Decline db tricep extention - v slow max squeeze

8s*10*7

stretches

chest 20s*45s

triceps 14's*35s

Delts* 28s


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Got to the gym and was sick







REally put me off







mind was not in it at all

Legs

Squats - below //

60*8

100*3

blue on

130*3

blue medt

150*3

blue tight

180*3

black/white - medium

200*2 - good speed

Leg press

180*8

220*8

250*4

Calves 5-15-x

140*6

normal tempo

140*15

140*15

Ham curls

35*12

55*10


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Havn't updated in a while so here is my last 2 sessions 

Front squats atg

50*5

80*4

100*5 deliberitly slow, 1 sec pause in hole

120*4

140*1

150*3 3-0-x could of got more with faster neg will do nxt week

hang cleans

50*5

70*4

70*4

50*4

Hang high pulll (couldn't compfortably clean)

70*4

Seated db press

18's*12

30's*4

36*4 /30*4+5 minis 10 static

RDL

160*8 3-0-x

Alternate side lateral raises - strict

18's*10

18's*8

Upright row

45*8

45*8

ok session tonite. Looking lean as atm, full seratus divides coming through which is good. Following an alkaline ashing diet atm and can't reccommend it highly enough a hell of alot of energy and strength gains. Only intake of grains is my soaked oats in the AM and a handfull of soaked brown rice in the PM, feel alot better for it. Not even counting calories either 

--------------------------------

Wide pulls - strict

100*12

100*10

100*8

105*8

Chins 1 sec pause at top and bottom

bw*8

bw*5+5 shrugs (back alone)

bw*4+4 shrugs and static cnt remember time

CGBP

cant remember warm ups

120*8

140*2 pb

Skuls

40*12 iirc lolz

MAin point was the strict pull downs and the cgbp which i was happy with


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gah I've clearly missed this cos it's in this section...lol have some reading to do now!!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd like it moved "advanced bb'ng" PMSL *rolls eyes* Lol you've not missed much lol i never update ..


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice lifts big man


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers mate


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MXD said:


> I'd like it moved "advanced bb'ng" PMSL *rolls eyes* Lol you've not missed much lol i never update ..


Huh, I'll decide that - mine's full of bitching and threatening to beat up little old ladies.....

Wish I could do front squats - tried last week it was an epic failure!!! :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol some people find them easy.. (me  ).. just keep trying I guess, takes a while to get them stable tho, makes u feel choked out.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MXD said:


> Lol some people find them easy.. (me  ).. just keep trying I guess, takes a while to get them stable tho, makes u feel choked out.


I need bigger delts......:laugh:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol my trainin partner said this today. He was like your delts just keep them there lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yeah, I don't have any, that's my problem!!! :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

REal weak today I failed my 140 close grip.. 

Pull downs

100*8

105*8

110*8 1/2 3 partials and 1 real cheat one 




About my form on these I knew I pulled them high but WTF!? lolz. It feels good for me though and if I pull it any lower I don't feel it in my lats and my tendons give me pain.

Cgbp

50*10

80*5

100*2 fast

120*2 real fast!

140*00 as the last few where so fast I felt sure I would get 3 or so.. I got 3/4 down and my tendons just failed it didn't hrt just felt no drive what so ever.. v irksome.. :evil:






100*8 4-0-x

100*4 6-0-x

60*5 10-0-x

Chins - no strength on these either today felt lame

Bw*8

Bw*6+3 partial

bw*6 kicked 3 partial

Decline db extention 4-0-x

14's* 8

14's*6 + 3 pressed and lowered

14's*4 3 pressed and lowered - seriously failed

DL

190*1 because dan was and I jokingly said I would pull it no warm up and I did... lol stupid :lol:

Overall a crap session

-------------

Oh and if you didn't know we where ghey listen to us!! hahahaha :lol:

I really am having reservations about competing too my tendons are really ****ing me off


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes Max you're so so very weak. I can't do 140 on the bench normally, never mind close-grip!! :thumb: Looking good in your avatar too.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Can you post up a days diet, dude?

Good work btw...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks lads diet is kinda varied ALOT but here is a fairly typical day

- tea spoon on bicarb soda 1 lemon

10mins later

- soaked overnight jumbo oats, 30g whey, coconut milk, chopped apple, cinnamon

- 2 blocks of spinach

- 2 table spoons of olive oil

- 5 fishies

- 2cissus

- 1L greens, him salt, half lime, 5g creatine

- prawns, 1/2 lemon, 1/4 cumumber, 2 small carrots, 1/2 raw beetroot

- 3 medium sweet pots

- table spoon of avacado oil

- tea spoon coco oil

- 1L greens, him salt, half lime, 5g glutamine

- soaked brown rice, turkey, broccoli, handfull of raw pea pods

- table spoon of hemp oil

- tea spoon coco oil

- 5 fishies

- 1L greens, him salt, half lime, 5g panothanetic acid

- banana or 2

- handfull of brazils/almonds/wallnuts

- glass of oat milk/rice milk

- mini block of creamed coco

- afew raw green beans

- 1L greens, him salt, half lime, 5g taurine

- avacado, cottage cheese, 3/4 pepper, 1/2 raw beetroot

- table spoon flax oil

- 2 cissus1

and then pre bed

- afew raw green beans

- kiwi

- in the shell wallnuts

-----------

Protein sources vary red meat gets a look in about 3* a week same as eggs usually have 2 with a spinach salad and coverd in wallnuts and hemp oil fkn lush. Bolognese is also a meal is like with mushrooms riccotta and again spinach lol. I also season with him salt and black pepper. I'm going to use a magnesium supplement soon as I am getting rather alot of sodium in my diet 

Oh yea and post workout I have 2 dried figs and 8 dates *yuuum*  with my chocolate whey, him salt and a scoop more of greens.

Oh yeah.. lol and pre work out I have 30g of mp's pulse.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Front squats 5-1-x

100*6

110*5

100*6

Back squats 5-1-x

100*6

110*6

120*6

Hang cleans

50*5*5

RDL 5-0-x

150*8

150*8

150*8

Seated db press 4-0-x

22*8

22*6+2 partials

18*8

18*6+2 partials

Side raises

10's*8*3

Kept it light with very slow negs tonite, I enjoyed it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump


----------

